# OPK's after miscarriage . . .



## MrsHogan212

Hi All,

Unfortunately, I had a missed miscarriage last month and then a D&E on 11/4. I never bled at all afterwards (not even spotting), and yesterday I finally got a BFN on my HPT, so I figured my body had pretty much returned to "normal" (it's been almost 2 weeks). 

So, today I am on cycle day 13 and I decided to try my OPK's for the 1st time. Surprise, surprise&#8212;it was a positive smiley face! 

My question is: could I really be ovulating now? Or is the OPK still registering positive from my pregnancy?

I've never done any charting or testing at all before, but since my mmc, I wanted to really keep an eye on what my body is doing? What do you guys think??


----------



## Jbro125

I don't really have any answers but I can relate. I had a D&C on 10/31 with hardly any bleeding afterwards just some light spotting for a few days. At first my DH & I were going to wait a month before trying again but at exactly two weeks after the D&C we found ourselves buying OPK's. I took one the 16th day after the D&C and got a positive. Trouble is we weren't testing before so I don't know if it's legit or if it's still the left over hormone. Wish I would've started testing sooner to know for sure but I definitely felt like I was getting ready to O so maybe it was right.


----------



## pinksmarties

I had a mmc with erpc in October with minimal bleeding. I did not ov until CD22 (I counted day of op as CD1) . I was testing with hpt till it became -ve on CD17 so I ov'd 5 days later. 

Opk's can pick up on left over hcg from the pg so it is difficult to say if you are genuinely ovulating. Test with a hpt and if that is negative you may well be ovulating. FX'd for you.


----------



## Scout

I had a m/c last month. It was a natural m/c at about 6-7 weeks. I ovulated 16 days after I first started bleeding. After my m/c I kept testing with hpt and finally got a negative on November 4th and I got a positive OPK on the 6th and I do chart and had a temp shift after the 6th so know that i did ovulate. Good luck and hope we all get our little sticky beans soon.


----------



## Jbro125

I've determined my results are inconclusive. Tonight I did an OPK & HPT and the HPT was a faint + and the OPK was - (just a hint of a line). I'm thinking the hormone is still lingering in my body because even if I really did Ovulate 2 days ago and happened to get prego there's no way I could be getting a faint + just 2 days later. Ugh....I hate this. I need to stay away from POAS!!


----------



## babybeegurl

I had a d&c on the 7th oct (6 weeks ago tomorro) and i am still getting very faint positive opks, i stopped getting positive hpts about 2 weeks ago. I have been temping since the day of my op and my temps are all over the place so im pretty sure i have not ovulated. Starting to get really stressed out now as it continually feels like my period is coming but it never comes. I just want my af to arrive so that i can start trying again properly. I have been trying for the last month but as i dont think i ovulated, i think it was a waste of time x


----------



## pinksmarties

Jbro125 said:


> I've determined my results are inconclusive. Tonight I did an OPK & HPT and the HPT was a faint + and the OPK was - (just a hint of a line). I'm thinking the hormone is still lingering in my body because even if I really did Ovulate 2 days ago and happened to get prego there's no way I could be getting a faint + just 2 days later. Ugh....I hate this. I need to stay away from POAS!!

If you got +ve on your hpt then that will affect the result of your opk (they might show -ve or +ve). I would keep going with the hpt's until you get a conclusive negative.


----------



## Jbro125

I think that's probably a good idea. I'm going over my lunch hour to buy more hpt's today and I have a follow up appt mith my Dr. tomorrow so I'm anxious to ask more questions.


----------



## MrsHogan212

Thanks for all the input, ladies. I did gotten a negative pregnancy test already, so I'm guessing I am actually ovulating. Yay! 
I also have some light ovulation-type cramping and some watery, lotiony cm (no ewcm yet) but I'm not sure what that means, because I haven't really tracked my cm before.
Good luck and sticky baby dust to all~I'll keep updating as my 2ww begins . . . 
;-)


----------



## Jbro125

MrsHogan212 said:


> Thanks for all the input, ladies. I did gotten a negative pregnancy test already, so I'm guessing I am actually ovulating. Yay!
> I also have some light ovulation-type cramping and some watery, lotiony cm (no ewcm yet) but I'm not sure what that means, because I haven't really tracked my cm before.
> Good luck and sticky baby dust to all~I'll keep updating as my 2ww begins . . .
> ;-)


Good luck!


----------



## MrsHogan212

So, here's a little update . . . i just did my opk for today and it was negative! Positive twice yesterday, and now negative today&#8212;this definitely makes me think I did in fact ovulate (or I at least had my LH surge)! 
This just makes me feel better about my body, for some reason. I guess after my mmc, I kind of lost faith in its abilities. But, now I have hope.


----------

